# Unable to EQ at ~80Hz



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

Im trying to lower a 80Hz peak which starts at around ~65Hz and ends at ~90Hz. Im using a Behringer FBQ1000 and Denon AVR-4311 (has MultEQ Pro Kit) and use a Dayton EMM-6 Mic to test at the middle of my couch.

No matter how hard i try EQ'ing it down i can't. Also a very large dip at 110Hz only gets larger if i try too.

I've tried changing the speaker crossovers from the 80Hz it normally is set at too a higher number which help a little but not by many db. Changing the subwoofers LFE from 120Hz to 80Hz also does nothing..

Tried turning Audyssey off completely but the peak is still locked in place.

All my speakers are at 75db. Maybe i should run Audyssey to see if it will have better luck?

Here is what im talking about:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Two things to try, but first what is the crossover set at?
Try moving the phase on the sub and see if that changes anything.
Have you tried moving the location of the sub? this could be a placement issue.


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

My speaker crossover are 80Hz & LFE are at 120Hz. I have little room and can't move the subs other than maybe a little from side to side. I have a 180 degree phase dial on the subwoofers which i have tweaked before. My system didn't always have this strange locked peak. Im confused to what corsed it.

I finally managed too get my subwoofer level down from the 80-90db it was stuck at for the longest time. the peak is also at precisely 75db now so im closer to my goal of a flat frequency response matching the rest of the graph above the 100hz.

everything just lowered after turning off Audyssey, so im suspecting that the two eq systems were conflicting with eachother.  Either that or i did something wrong in the manual eq proocess in which i am rather a beginner. :nerd:

I'll try working it out now. Thank you very much for your time tonyvdb.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My thoughts are to let Audyssey do its thing first and keep the Behringer bypassed until thats done, then use the Behringer to tweak the subs settings after.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

spaceape said:


> Im trying to lower a 80Hz peak which starts at around ~65Hz and ends at ~90Hz. Im using a Behringer FBQ1000
> 
> No matter how hard i try EQ'ing it down i can't.


 Check the little indicators to the right of the numeric display. It should say “Hz.” If it says “kHz” then you’ve set the filter for 8 kHz, not 80 Hz.

What are your main speakers, and how large is your room (square ft. + cubic ft.)?
I don’t see any indication in your graph of the upper end of the sub being rolled out, as would be expected of a sub-only graph. It would be helpful at least for now to see a sub only graph.

Also - with the sub set for 120 Hz and the mains at 80 Hz, this means you’re getting excessive energy between 80 and 120 Hz, due to the sub duplicating the mains’ output in that region. That could also be a contributing factor to your 80 Hz peak. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> My thoughts are to let Audyssey do its thing first and keep the Behringer bypassed until thats done, then use the Behringer to tweak the subs settings after.


Yeah i've tried Audyssey first before. This time i felt like doing it the other way around.:heehee: Not sure which way is the most ideal. :dontknow:


Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Check the little indicators to the right of the numeric display. It should say “Hz.” If it says “kHz” then you’ve set the filter for 8 kHz, not 80 Hz.
> 
> What are your main speakers, and how large is your room (square ft. + cubic ft.)?
> I don’t see any indication in your graph of the upper end of the sub being rolled out, as would be expected of a sub-only graph. It would be helpful at least for now to see a sub only graph.
> ...


Im sure the filters were sat at Hz as i hand typed them and did a lot of different filters but none could get the peak down. Anyway got it down now. :boxer: Just strange that when i turned audyssey off the first time it did nothing but now it dropped down.

My main speakers are the B&W CM9's:










This are my room. I guess the total cubic feet of the room is around 1375. Here is a rough sketch of my room:










This is all my gear:

PJ: JVC DLA-X30 (w/ DVDO iScan Duo, i1 Display Pro & Darbee DVP5000), Elite Spectrum 125" Speakers: B&W CMC2, 2x CM9, 2x CM5, 2x SVS SB12-NSD, 3x Clark TST209 Bluray Player: Denon DBP-4010UD AV Receiver/Amp: Denon AVR-4311 (w/ MultEQ Pro, FBQ1000 & Premium + Dayton EMM-6), Dayton SA240-B

Pictures of my setup. Bad pictures before i did some cable management but you get the idea.  

http://www.blu-ray.com/link/link.php?url=http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gallery.php?member=spaceape

Here's a fullrange graph from when i had the problems:



















This last one i tried a target area 50db i desperation and lowering as much as i could with filters by myself. That still only moved the peak down ~1-2db.









It would just love to stick at 80db around the area i had my avr's crossover setting set at. I have one SVS SB12-NSD at each channel (two in all). Would there be any more ideal crossover and lpf of lfe setting than 80Hz (thx) & 120Hz?

If you know something please teach me Sir. :nerd: :flex:

Btw. I've read your sticky's aboust EQ a couple of times of times through but i still have a lot to learn.

My latest subwoofer graph (not finished yet. Need some raising at the low end):


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

Alright now i know for sure it was audyssey giving me trouple. Most likely because it was tuned to my old room setup. Not sure why i can't eq the peak down whan audyssey is turned off though. Maybe the peak/volume is just too high.

Here are my findings. When i write a single feature on/off the two others are the opposite. :


















































































So it was Audyssey doing something strange. Not sure why im unable to lower that perticular peak with it's on though. Either because i checked the sound levels of my subs while audyssey was turned on or audyssey somehow locks the previous auto calibrations or crossovers in place?

So it's audyssey on and dynamic eq and restorer hq off untill i do a proper audyssey calibration. So it's audyssey first it seems.


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> My thoughts are to let Audyssey do its thing first and keep the Behringer bypassed until thats done, then use the Behringer to tweak the subs settings after.


Never thought of doing a total bypass of the behringer using the in/out button. I always just used an unused preset.

I will try that thank you. :T


----------



## spaceape (Feb 6, 2012)

Latest eq try. Pretty flat but the nitpicky eq on my part properly made the mids slightly worse i think:










Waterfall before:








And after:









My tiny room is definitely not made for 80db+. :whistling: Im sure a proper clean calibration will do wonders since this feel a bit like patchwork to me. :blink:

I'll see if i can't learn from all of this. addle: :heehee:


----------

